# Coolest Guy On The Boat Ramp (and in the lake)



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2013)

That's awesome. I love it.


----------



## Brink (May 1, 2013)

Yup, he is.


----------



## brown down (May 1, 2013)

I kinda thought at first the whole truck was the boat

cool indeed


----------



## healeydays (May 1, 2013)

brown down said:


> I kinda thought at first the whole truck was the boat
> 
> cool indeed



I was thinking the same thing. I'm not even into boats, but I want one...


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2013)

healeydays said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda thought at first the whole truck was the boat
> ...



Mike you need a Healey Marine Ltd. boat. This one was built in 1956 and is made mostly from African Mahogany. Healey made 1750 boats in the 6 years he ran the marine division. Did you know Don Healey made boats too? I didn't know any of this until I read the article linked below. It has more pics too . . . . 
[attachment=24153]

*Article on British Car Week* website.


----------

